# Best constipation remedies?



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I've found that most OTC fiber supplements don't do much for me. Stimulant laxatives like senna cause terrible cramping and pain. And I already eat plenty of fiber. I feel like I'm nearing the end of my options!









Any suggestions for constipation remedies that work?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Have you tried osmotic laxatives like miralax? They work for a lot of people and do not usually have the crampy and painful side effects of stimulants. Failing that, you might want to consult with a surgeon about colon-shortening surgery.


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

Working out for at least 30 minutes a day or most days have been helping me eliminate more and I just started working out recently. It has to be cardio like really brisk walking or jogging etc. Also 3 tbsp. of coconut oil.


----------

